# I

## Tail

1 ?          ?     ,    -       (. )? **:       -     
:  -          ?  ,   (   +   ),

----------


## RAMM

.
 - "      ". 
   .  **:          " ". : 
"...       XIX        -,     . ,           ,  ,  *      ,   ,  ,   .*" (     ).  
     .
  .    .   6.

----------

> :  -          ?

    :",   !",

----------


## Olio

**, '     )))

----------


## Tail

> .
>  - "      ". 
>    .

      ,     ?             .  **:     

> " ". : 
> "...       XIX        -,     . ,           ,  ,  *      ,   ,  ,   .*" (     ).

    ,     . "",    "".    

> .
>   .    .   6.

    ?   30     

> **, '     )))

      .    ,

----------


## RAMM

> ,     ?             .

  *Tail*,     ? http://sunsite.berkeley.edu:8085/x-u...k/M-36-082.jpg http://sunsite.berkeley.edu:8085/x-u...k/M-36-094.jpg 
  - 
 i  ( i i )    , ,  , i . http://www.kultura.pl.ua/index.php?r...oltava&nom=656  
       .     .  0,2 . http://www.adm-pl.gov.ua/poltava/1626.htm 
      - -  -  1-(   )- -- http://fastcyclist.pp.net.ua/forum/4-59-1   

> ?   30

       - , ?

----------


## Olio

> .    ,

     )))

----------


## Tail

> ?

   , ..   ,     -.   ,       

> - , ?

    ,        ?

----------


## RAMM

> , ..   ,     -.   ,      
>   ,        ?

          ,       ,    .

----------


## Tail

--, ,

----------


## RAMM

> --, ,

    - 
 ,    . )

----------


## Tail

> - 
>  ,    . )

   ,       ,         
     -              .

----------


## RAMM

> -              .

  .   .

----------


## Tail

9-10  ,     . ,  , ...

----------


## Tail

,        
 ,     .   +

----------


## RAMM

,     . . )

----------


## PLATEN

2007

----------


## Tail

> ,     . . )

----------


## Tail

,     - .            ,   :
      ,       (   " ")  1
 2 -    ,    .   ,      
3 -    (     " ")   
4 -         .     .     20      
:   ,

----------


## Tail

,

----------


## admin

**:     .

----------

